# Watts X65B Pressure Regulators



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

We started using these about a year ago. At first no big deal, just a prv. Then the call backs started...I personally have been called back about 10 times on these for all kinds of issues from knocking to no pressure at all. And thats when I am able to get it installed. A lot of times the valve body is not threaded all the way so the union will not screw all the way on, or the inner threads are not threaded all the way preventing the cartridge from screwing in all the way. These things are junk, stay away... just a heads up


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep I have put two in and replaced both of em within 2 months with 25 aub's. Stay away from those pieces of garbage! Watts however did stand behind them and send us enough 25 aub's to replace them and cover labor costs of replacement, so you might give em a call!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Junk , Junk , Junk


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Yep I have put two in and replaced both of em within 2 months with 25 aub's. Stay away from those pieces of garbage! Watts however did stand behind them and send us enough 25 aub's to replace them and cover labor costs of replacement, so you might give em a call!


At least they stood behind their product...unfortunately its junk...I just give to my manager everytime I have to change one out.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Watt's pressure regulators and Whirlpool w/h are going to put my children thru college.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have put in a ton of these ,,, had NO PROBLEMS !


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Are you installing strainers before the prv. All we use is watts and we install hundreds of them , i don't think that is the model # we use though.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

justme said:


> Are you installing strainers before the prv. All we use is watts and we install hundreds of them , i don't think that is the model # we use though.


I have never seen problems with any other prv like I have with these. Stay away from this model. The rest of watts are good.


----------

